# Klassenliste einlesen



## Karl Hermann (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo, hier ist wieder euer Karl Hermann :toll:

ich kapiere folgende Aufgabe nicht!!!

Ich habe eine .txt Datei (Klassenliste), welche folgender Maßen aufgebaut ist: 
Nachname;Vorname;Geburtstag;Note1;Note2;MündlicheNote


ich soll aus der txt Datei ein Zufallsgenerator erstellen!

Ich kapiere nichts, bitte erklärt es mir!!!:bahnhof::question::cry:

Und noch eine Frage, damit ich keinen weiteren Thread starten muss. Wie kann man machen, dass cmd ä, ö, ü statt komische Zeichen anzeigt??? 

Vielen Dank jetzt schon einmal!!!


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jan 2011)

Java kann man dir kaum hier im Forum beibringen, oder?
wenn du Grundlagen wie das Einlesen von Text aus Datei, Schleifen, Arrays, Listen, modulo-Rechnen nicht kennst,
dann musst du das mit deinem Auftraggeber/ Lehrer/ Professor/ Übungsgruppenleiter irgendwie klären


----------



## Karl Hermann (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo, erstmal danke für deine Antwort!
Echt Hilfreich:applaus:

Ich kann Einlesen von Text aus Datei, Schleifen, und modulo-Rechnen.
Jedoch kapiere ich den Arbeitsauftrag nicht.
Hier wird Handlungsbedarf benötigt.

PS:
Hansa spielt doch nur in der dritten Liga, wie können die da Meister werden???:L

Bitte Antworten!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2011)

> Ich kapiere nichts, bitte erklärt es mir!!!


was genau?



> Schreiben Sie ein Programmmodul,


wahrscheinlich einfach eine neue Klasse


----------



## SlaterB (10. Jan 2011)

fange doch mit einem einfachen Programm an, das die Daten einliest und ausgibt,
sowie z.B. die Anzahl der Schüler zählt,
das wäre ein Anfang ohne 3/4 der Aufgabe gleich kapieren zu müssen,

wenn andere sehen, dass du selber was tust und einige Befehle schon kennst, dann wird auch viel leichter geholfen


----------



## Karl Hermann (10. Jan 2011)

Mein (dieser) Beitrag enthält keine relevanten Informationen.

Ich entschuldige mich, da ich eben einen Wutausbruch hatte und euch heftige Worte an den Kopf schmeissen wollte.

Doch mittlerweile  habe ich zur Inneren ruhe gefunden!


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2011)

Karl Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Mein Beitrag enthält keine relevanten Informationen



tja schade dass ich deinen echten Beitrag nicht kopiert habe, gelesen hab ich ihn... TROLL!


----------



## thE_29 (12. Jan 2011)

Was gehtn hier schon wieder ab?
In der Hostorie sehe ich nichts schlimmer im Beitrag.. Also kriegt euch wieder ein.. Müsst ja nicht schon am Anfang vom neuen Jahr rumstreiten


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jan 2011)

die Historie zeigt auch nicht alles, die ersten Minuten kann man ja editieren ohne dass überhaupt 'geändert von' drunter steht


----------



## Karl Hermann (12. Jan 2011)

Hört auf mich zu mobben;(

Wieso müsst ihr euch immer euren Spaß mit Karl Hermann machen:lol:


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2011)

Niemand mobbt dich. ???:L
Ich weiß gar nicht, was du dich aufregst. Wer Kauderwelsch schreibt, braucht sich anschließend nicht zu Wundern, wenn's Seitenhiebe hagelt.

Soll ich mich jetzt auch sperren?  :lol:


----------



## Jango (14. Jan 2011)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Soll ich mich jetzt auch sperren?  :lol:



Denkst du, das nützt noch was...? :bae: 



thE_29 hat gesagt.:


> Was gehtn hier schon wieder ab?
> In der *Hostorie*...



Heißt das nicht Hostie, und ist das nicht so ein plattes Ding, welches man in den Mund nehmen muss...? Tja, die Schweizer haben's erfunden...  :bae:


----------

